# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this man's ethnicity

## Angela



----------


## Mordred

Looks British or Scandinavian to me. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cato

Spain

Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Anfänger

I think he's Irish

----------


## Duarte

Maybe French

----------


## foc

British .

----------


## Angela

Yes, quite a few of you were right. He's an English actor.

According to the English, however, he looks Slavic enough to often be cast as an Eastern European. Of course, it's mostly the unusual and very attractive, I might add, eyes.

For the t-rolls, and we all know who they are, who looked him up, from now on I won't post a picture which advertises the subject is an actor. :)

----------


## New Englander

I could have guessed Scottish. Those eyes seem to be a British Island trait I know a few with them, mostly Irish / Highlanders

----------


## Mordred

> Yes, quite a few of you were right. He's an English actor.
> 
> According to the English, however, he looks Slavic enough to often be cast as an Eastern European. Of course, it's mostly the unusual and very attractive, I might add, eyes.
> 
> For the t-rolls, and we all know who they are, who looked him up, from now on I won't post a picture which advertises the subject is an actor. :)


I don't know about that. Most Swedish actors in Hollywood act Russians in extremely many movies. Dolph Lundgren, Stellan Skarsgård and some of his sons. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> I don't know about that. Most Swedish actors in Hollywood act Russians in extremely many movies. Dolph Lundgren, Stellan Skarsgård and some of his sons. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


I don't quite get your point.

What does that have to do that the British cast this English actor as a Russian in two English television series because they apparently thought he could pass?

----------


## bigsnake49

I don't see any Slavic characteristics. I would have guessed Irish.

----------


## Cato

i thought he was a Basque

Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> I don't quite get your point.
> 
> What does that have to do that the British cast this English actor as a Russian in two English television series because they apparently thought he could pass?


It was with regarding looking slavic. I don't think there's a template for it and using actors according to it. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## mitty

I've seen him in quite a few things, I can't remember his name but he's a good actor. 


The British actor Alan Rickman also had those kind of narrow eyes, although not quite as pronounced..

Alan had Welsh ancestry on his mother's side.
These types of eyes are uncommon in Britain.

----------


## Angela

His name is Joseph Mawle, a farmer's son from Oxfordshire. He was in "The Tunnel", "The Ripper", "The Lord of the Rings" and a lot of other things. I like him a lot as an actor, despite the fact he often plays the "bad guy".

I agree not all Slavs look alike, but there are also some people who look very Slavic indeed.

Mikhail Baryshnikov; lucky enough to see him perform many times.


Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn




Tolstoy


Molotov


Putin


Miroslaw Hermazewski-Pole


Zbigniew Brzezinski-Pole


John Paul II Pole



I could go on and on; none of them looks remotely Western European.

Once you'd seen Baryshnikov you were spoilt for life; no one could begin to compare.

----------


## MOESAN

I would add this kind of eyelids is not seen often with his face features, which don't evocate too much typical* Slavs or Finns; his cheekbones are to narrow and "shallow"; these eyelids are close to some Finns eyes, even if not so perfect as someones of them (with an horizontal superior eyelid almost rectiline, an inferior eyelid getting up from nose to cheek. They are not so typical of British people but occur there less rarely than among French people, for the most in regions with stronger Viking input (so Finn "contamination"). That said, I suppose this kind of eyes were not too seldom among our Paleo-Mesolithic ancestors, even in South, so they don't reveal everytime a more recent introgression.
* Slavs are far to be "typical" for western European, a lot of them could pass almost everywhere, if less in mediterranean countries.

----------


## Angela

> I would add this kind of eyelids is not seen often with his face features, which don't evocate too much typical* Slavs or Finns; his cheekbones are to narrow and "shallow";* these eyelids are close to some Finns eyes, even if not so perfect as someones of them (with an horizontal superior eyelid almost rectiline, an inferior eyelid getting up from nose to cheek. They are not so typical of British people but occur there less rarely than among French people, for the most in regions with stronger Viking input (so Finn "contamination").* That said, I suppose this kind of eyes were not too seldom among our Paleo-Mesolithic ancestors, even in South, so they don't reveal everytime a more recent introgression.
> * Slavs are far to be "typical" for western European, a lot of them could pass almost everywhere, if less in mediterranean countries.


That was precisely my point, and why he is often cast by British casting agents as someone from Eastern or Northeastern Europe.

----------


## Rico33

About 50% of Belgian people have such eyes, nothing exotic to me.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

I think he might be half French and half German maybe?

----------


## calf

Scottish

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## BillMC

English or Scottish.

----------

